# Need help with picking HO passenger cars



## JohnnyB (Jan 16, 2011)

Picked up my first HO DCC engine just over a year ago. Set up a small table with a track and have been running the engine off and on since, blowing the horn, watching the puffs of smoke, etc. I am now ready to expand the train and layout. I know, took me long enough, but I am now ready. I am going to the train Expo here in California in a few weeks and would like to pick up some HO passenger cars, for the right price and the right type. I want at least 6 or 7 matching passenger cars and would like to add interior lights to them at some point.

I have spent the last week searching sites for passenger cars sets and am a little overwhelmed. So much to choose from and at varying prices. 

Is there a specific HO manufacturers that I should be looking or are most of the brands pretty good quality? 

Is there anything wrong with the Vintage cars that I see being sold on auction sites that are new and never run? I have read some threads were people said they had to replace the wheels as they derailed the car constantly. 

Since I will be putting interior lighting in the cars, is there one specific brand or manufacturer that makes a product which will make the installation easier? In other words should I be getting an interior light kit from the same manufacturer as the maker of the train car?

Is there a price range for HO passenger cars that I should stay within? I see some cars selling for $10 and some selling for $50 on up. Don't want to break the bank on my first set of cars, but don't want to buy something with low quality.

Sorry for all the questions, 
Thanks in advance.
JohnnyB


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Cost wise you are better off geeting them in a set. By the time you spend cash, for light kits. metal wheels and wipers you could buy another coach. So shop around. I like the blue box from Athearn. Out of production.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is my opinion. For the most part the price you pay directly correlates with the quality. More expensive cars generally have better wheels and trucks and have more detail. The only exception is ConCor. They are pricy but the quality does not match their price in my opinion. They have some design flaws. The trucks are attached to the cars with a plastic pin that has too much slack so the cars tend to lean left and right. The stock wheels are plastic. You can get them to run well but it will cost you extra. There are some older Bachmann cars that have interior lights built in. For the price I think these are the best value. I have 2 MTH southern pacific daylight cars with full interior and lighting. They were expensive but they have metal wheels and built in capacitors that keep the lights from flickering. In general you get what you pay for.
As far as add on lighting the easiest way to go is choose the cars you want then buy the Rapido Easy Peasy lighting kits. They are LED lights that stick to the roof of the car and are watch battery powered. They come with a magnetic wand that turns them off and on. No wiring, no track pickups to mess with and no flickering of the lights. Hope this helps.
-Art


----------



## billsails2 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm new to the hobby and I found out the hard way. I purchased a set of MTH passenger
cars for Christmas, about $60.00 each. Really nice, interior, lighting. But too long for my layout.
5x12. Cars Almost 11" long. I have to stay on outside loop 22" curve. Thats the minimum
Have fun
Bill


----------



## JohnnyB (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks T-man and Artieiii for the advice. 

Artieliii, I like the Rapido light approach. Do you know typically how long a battery lasts in the Rapido product? 

I have my eye on some like new vintage Athearn passenger cars. Metal wheels on one side, from the early 1970's. They are priced around 130 for the 7 car set. Just not sure if the vintage car sets have good wheels and trucks or if I should stick with newer models that may have better components. your thoughts?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

JohnnieB,
That works out to $18.50 each. Not cheap for a 30+ year old set of cars. Add $16 bucks a car for easy peasy lighting kits plus metal wheels and it adds up pretty fast. They may be perfect for you but I suggest you keep looking just to be sure you make the "right" choice for your needs. Newer more modern models tend to have better detail. The plastic molding process has improved on the last 3 decades.
-Art


----------



## JohnnyB (Jan 16, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> There are some older Bachmann cars that have interior lights built in. For the price I think these are the best value.
> -Art


I found some of the older Bachmans with interior lighting on line. Price is pretty good for getting working interior lights included.


----------



## JohnnyB (Jan 16, 2011)

I've done some more research and I am noticing there are some upgrades that are needed when buying the vintage or older model ho passenger cars. Yes, the price is pretty good for the older Bachmanns with interior lighting, but many needed to replace the wheels, couplers, lights, etc. I am know possibly changing my mine and looking for something manufactured more recently that doesn't need the wheel and coupler upgrades, right from the start. It doesn't need to be equipped with interior lighting as I can get the "Easy Peasy" sets. I will see what's available at next weeks train expo in Anaheim, California.


----------

